

Billion Dollar Companies Use Referral Programs - codercraig
http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/billion-dollar-companies-use-customer-referral-programs/

======
codercraig
What do the likes of Uber, Airbnb and Dropbox have in common?

Billion-dollar valuations? Check.

Slick Office Space? Check.

Customer Referral Programs? Check.

Wait what was that last one..That’s right.. Customer referral programs.
They’re used by all three of these companies.

Now I’m not saying that these programs were the silver bullet, I don’t believe
any company grows from a single tactic. These companies grow by using a
playbook of different growth tactics and create a culture of innovation where
creative and analytical people can thrive.

